# Paint Ground Wire



## kevin0 (Feb 10, 2008)

My wife and I are updating our dining room and decided to spray paint the chandelier rather than replace it (surprisingly, this actually looks pretty good.) After doing, we realilzed we had also spray painted the ground wire that runs up the chain to wire box in the ceiling.

Question: Do you think the spray painted ground wire represents any type of risk? I can't believe the paint would interfere with its conductive properties in case of a short but I don't have a lot of experience in this area. Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just make sure you remove the paint where you wirenut your connection...


----------



## Al the Diy guy (Feb 2, 2008)

As long as the part that makes the conection is clean, you should be okay, I see painted grounds often (I am not an electrician, but do alot of my own stuff) and always try to be safe.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Insulated wire conducts electricity, so will painted wire.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

> Just make sure you remove the paint where you wirenut your connection...


What he said


----------

